# Hey howdy hey!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Around here, we love seeing pictures of members' horses, hint, hint.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

Are you on Instagram? I just posted a photo of my daughter feeding Miss Sassy. Here's a link to my profile if you want to follow.

Becca's Instagram

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Seen it, very cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome! I guess Richland has lots of horses and horse people, no?


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

I will agree it seems Richland has lots of horses and horse people <3 We're relatively new here though, and I haven't had a chance to meet many of them quite yet. I'm sure there will be time, as I don't intend to move away any time soon - lol - or rather, EVER. It's so wonderful to finally have a community that I can claim as my own and know I won't have to move away to God knows where in 3 years LOL


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

First and formost...thank you and your husband for your service. I am a former soldier and my son is currently at Goose Creek SC attending Nuke school.

Never made it to the upper northwest, got to be some good land to ride on.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

What a coincidence - we were stationed twice in Goose Creek where my husband was in instructor at the Nuke school. The first time he instructed on the "A" school side, and the second time he worked at the Prototype. He retired as a Nuclear Electricians Mate senior chief. Thank you for your service as well, and also that of your son!


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

My son is 5 weeks from graduating power school..He is an Electricians Mate as well. He thinks he will go to Prototype at Ballston Spa for Prototype and is hoping to get station on the west coast.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome. Enjoy your free time. My husbands nephew is retired Navy, and one of my nephews was disabled out of the Navy , got hurt while in the navy, and he was not accepted to re-up. 
Thank you to all the people that has served our country, now we just need some good 'leaders'.


----------

